# HO Controller Builing?



## oldslotter66 (Nov 13, 2011)

*HO Controller Building?*

Ok ive always been one to try and see how things work's or try to build it my self so here goes. Can someone tell me how to build a wiperles controller? Please try to keep it simple lol. Ive seen many things on here about this subject and let me just say I can blow some sh.. up but really can anybody just get me a parts list and were to get the parts and a simple wiring diagram for the not so techno. And may be even some pics if possible thank you.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the basic resister is replaced with a POT that the trigger is directly connected to


----------



## oldslotter66 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok what kind and were do I get them. Also what about brakes/coast and all that?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am not sure, but that is what they use, i saw no numbers on mine


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You could try getting ahold of one of the guys who build or have built something along the lines of what you want to do.
The first one that comes to mind is Steve Medanic (Maddman),talk nice to him,and maybe he'll help you out:thumbsup:

http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/Tech-1.htm


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wiperless? snicker...

Uh....I know it's splitting hairs...pots have wipers in them too. Itty bitty ones, of a different sort naturally; but wipers none the less.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so, doesn't just about any controller equate to a "potentiometer" in the end?
the various ways of creating "resistance" up through the throttle response to full( little or no resistance ) throttle?


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Pots and trim pots are generally used for fine-tuning where control of a "variant range" is desired. I think in a slot car controller, the "open" design of a resistor such as used in a Parma is better for heat dissipation. Enclosed pots don't have a lot of ways to vent heat. JMHO.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

most electronic controllers have heat sinks.
The term wiperless comes from not having a big resister for the wiper arm to travel across.
and because the power band is so smooth due to the nature of the POT.

having had and used quite a few controllers

I will stay with the wiperless units till I find something better


----------



## oldslotter66 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok this is good but not what I'm looking for. Can anyone tell me what ohm pot to use for the trigger, and maybe a wiring diagram. Plus is there any thing on positive and negative how to tie that in. Thanks.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I think you're probably on your own,i've never seen a wiperless wiring diagaram, it's probably not much differant then a wiper board wired controller.
But i've never seen anyone list the pots used.
Did you try contacting any of the guys building them,to see if they would extend any advice.
When you find out,let us know:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have electronic & the conventional style resistor wiper controllers and I really like the sensitivity and adjust ability of electronic, it just seems easier for me to dial the controller in. But I must admit there are times when I miss the feel and the noise of the resistor, that zing, zing noise is something I will always remember from slot car racing. I too have wanted to build my own controller, I have modified them, added brakes, coast, full power relay's etc but would really like to build my own custom controller.

Definitely post any information you may find, as your not the only one who has interest in this.

Boosted


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Steve posted this a while ago its a 3 wire version of his M magic
http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/Free/TWController.pdf


----------

